# contact from 1dr



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
Could user name 1dr please pm me re membership to rally group.
Scottie.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Might be better sending them a Pm or post in a Rally thread.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Might be better sending them a Pm or post in a Rally thread.


I can't there membership not approved yet.:serious:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They won't be able to PM either then  

They joined July 2016 so should be well approved by now, only 2 posts so far though.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

try xgx ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

???


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

reminds me of the good old days on facts ... when we had moderators


----------

